# Parking Evesham



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

Recently while staying at Broadway Caravan Club site we decided to visit Evesham. 
Before setting off I rang Evesham Parking Office to ask for advice on a suitable car park. 
A very nice young lady told me that the Old Brewery Car Park would be suitable but because the Motorhome would take up more than one bay I would need to buy two tickets. 

When I got to the car park I read the notice on the the ticket machine and it was £3 for three hours, 
fine I thought that’ll be £6 so without thinking I promptly fed the six pound coins into the machine and obviously got one ticket for 24 hours. I didn’t fancy paying £3 for another ticket so I rang the ticket office to explain what I’d done. Another very nice lady, after she'd stopped laughing, asked me for my registration number so she could inform the traffic warden. 

Sure enough as we're walking out of the car park the traffic warden is walking towards us with a phone to her ear and a huge smile on her face. We chatted for a while during which she told me that it was a shame she hadn't seen me coming in ''Because they didn't enforce the two ticket rule''


----------



## PennyandDerek (May 10, 2005)

Best parking in Evesham is by the Abbey Road bridge (A4184 to Cheltenham). Take entrance by the Leisure Centre.
No need to have to worry about bays or length. Still pay and display though.
Good all weather walk by the river to the old bridge and round the town.
Award winning loos adjacent = added bonus!

Derek


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

We parked in the Old Brewery Car Park last year as its very convenient for the town. Our motorhome is longer than one bay, but the warden was in the car park and was very friendly. She advised where to park and said to only pay for one bay.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

here is a map for reference:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

It's interesting how if you can have a face-to-face chat with some of the wardens who look after car parks (as opposed to on-street!) they can be very helpful. We were driving around the car park by the river in Marlow a few months ago, trying to find a suitable space with overhang onto the grass or similar. The wardens drove in in their little van and one of them waved me across and told me to use one of the larger spaces marked out for coaches. I mentioned to him that I'd obviously get a coach ticket (dearer, but OK, I drive a large vehicle, I pay my way). He said don't be daft, just pay the car price! Question is, if I had done either of those without being told to, would I have got a ticket?


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

rogerblack said:


> The wardens drove in in their little van and one of them waved me across and told me to use one of the larger spaces marked out for coaches. I mentioned to him that I'd obviously get a coach ticket (dearer, but OK, I drive a large vehicle, I pay my way). He said don't be daft, just pay the car price! Question is, if I had done either of those without being told to, would I have got a ticket?


Ha Ha I can answer that - we parked in Tewkesbury (outside the Marquis site) on a Sunday, I parked in a Coach Bay and paid the Coach Price. Went for a walk and came back to a PCN. The Coach bays were empty as were most of the Car spaces.
I wrote to Tewkesbury Council who did cancel the PCN but told me not to do it again!


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

colpot said:


> rogerblack said:
> 
> 
> > The wardens drove in in their little van and one of them waved me across and told me to use one of the larger spaces marked out for coaches. I mentioned to him that I'd obviously get a coach ticket (dearer, but OK, I drive a large vehicle, I pay my way). He said don't be daft, just pay the car price! Question is, if I had done either of those without being told to, would I have got a ticket?
> ...


Same in Stratford upon Avon for me


----------

